# Neues Handy// iPhone 8 vs. Huawei P20



## FkAh (16. Oktober 2018)

Huhu,

ich mag mir gerne ein neues Handy zulegen für ~500€.
Was soll es können
- Fotos auf iPhone 6 Niveau und drüber
- Displaygröße auf iPhone 6 Niveau, also keins von diesen Baseballschlägern die aktuell im Trend sind - ich denke das wird der relevanteste Punkt
- 5GHz WLAN
- 64GB Speicher mindestens, wobei Android ja eh erweiterbar ist insofern
- wertige Haptik, weil ich gerne Hüllenlos benutze
- eine dunkle Rahmenfarbe sollte es nach Möglichkeit haben

Ansonsten wüsste ich soweit nichts, was muss. 
Akku sollte einen Tag halten, aber das ist ja eigentlich mit jedem Telefon machbar. Wenn es zwei Tage hält gerne auch das.

Anforderung sind WhatsApp, Surfen, Quizduell, Youtube, also nichts großartiges

Ich habe bislang immer iPhones gehabt und habe leider null Erfahrung was Android angeht und bin auch mit iOS nicht unzufrieden. 
Sprich ich würde mir auch das iPhone 8 kaufen und fertig ist. Allerdings möchte ich mich gerne vorher informieren, ob ich nicht auch mit einem Android zufrieden werde und endlich den Ausstieg aus der Sekte schaffe 
Da es leider so viele Telefone gibt weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll bzw. was man so an Namen von größeren Herstellern im Kopf hat ist mir schlichtweg zu groß vom Display her.

Da ich bislang auch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Android habe wollte ich da noch einmal blöde nachfragen, wie es mit Updates ausschaut und generell so von der Eingewöhnung. Bin da jetzt als versierter PC-Nutzer/ Bastler als auch mit 23 Jahren nicht zwangsweise unfähig, aber wie gesagt absolut noch nie benutzt. 

Hoffe ihr habt da was interessantes zum Vorschlagen, was ich mir mal anschauen sollte.


----------



## Darkseth (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Ich würde mal den 30. Oktober abwarten, da wird das Oneplus 6t vorgestellt (ab 8. November dann kaufbar).

kA wie aussagekräftig das Video ist, da ja in sowas eig 95% Subjektiver geschmack rein zählt, aber: YouTube

Aber denke, solche viedos sind vielleicht hilfreich, sich da mal Android (im vergleich zu iOS!) anzusehen, und ob du damit klarkommen würdest. Geht ja auch um Ecosystem, Eigenheiten (kein Airdrop mehr, etc), und nicht nur wie man bestimmte Einstellungen findet, oder wie die symbole aussehen.

Verglichen zum Oneplus 6, wird das 6t:
- mit einem größeren Akku kommen (3700 mAh statt 3300). Leider auf Kosten des Kopfhöreranschlusses..
- eine noch kleinere "notch" in Tropfen-form
- Fingerabdrucksensor im Display, statt auf der Rückseite.
- evtl noch unbekannte Überraschungen.. kA

Warum gerade das?
Der vorgänger fing bei 519€ an, 64gb Speicher, 6gb Ram, NICHT erweiterbar. Für "nur" 50€ mehr gab es 128gb speicher mit 8gb Ram. Weitere 50€ mehr (100€ mehr als basis) 256gb mit 8gb Ram.
Nachfolger sollte etwa beim gleichen Preis anfangen, vielleicht 20€~ teurer mit viel pech.
Specs sind quasi Flaggschiff-niveau, aktueller Snapdragon Prozessor (auch wenn er nun am Ende seines Zyklus angekommen ist) etc.
Eine Software die auf stock android basiert, aber nur geringe optimierungen / features hat - sonst EXTREM auf speed optimiert. Das ist aktuell eins der schnellsten smartphones auf dem markt. Inklusive iPhone Xs (Max), und alles, was es sonst so gibt zu egal welchem preis.
Mitunter schnellste updates im Android lager, ausgenommen Google Pixel.

Günstig, schnell, top specs, recht vanilla android. Damit ein solider Einstieg ins Android lager, ohne dass man von einer umfangreichen UI erschlagen wird (Samsung, Huawei, etc).

Kamera ist eine kleine schwäche. Das Oneplus 6 hat eine recht gute Kamera, aber in gewissen szenarien muss sie sich doch den großen geschlagen geben, wie Google Pixel 2/3, Huawei P20 Pro, etc. Viel unterschied ist da aber nicht mehr.
Besser als ne iPhone 6 kamera wird sie aber allemal sein, und das eher deutlich besser.


----------



## FkAh (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Klingt echt interessant, auch preislich. 
Ich werde mir morgen echt nochmal in einen Elektronikladen begeben und dort mich nochmal mit größeren Displays und letztlich Handys beschäftigen. Vllt. habe ich da einfach eine falsche Vorstellung

Das Video gucke ich mir nachher an.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

"Das OnePlus 6T wird wahrscheinlich über ein 6,4 Zoll Display verfügen und zählt damit weiterhin zu den größeren Smartphones auf dem Markt. Durch sehr schmale Displayränder und eine Notch werden die Maße dennoch kompakt gehalten. Laut einigen Leaks betragen die Abmessungen 157,5 x 75,7 x 8,2 mm, was unserer Einschätzung nach realistisch ist und weitestgehend dem Vorgänger entspricht"
Quelle: OnePlus 6T - Launch am 30. Oktober! Das erwartet uns

Soviel zum relevantesten Punkt


----------



## claster17 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

OnePlus wird jedes halbe Jahr teurer und immer teurer und damit uninteressanter. Insbesondere seit dem Pocophone (aka das "neue OnePlus One") halte ich die meisten Handys am Markt für vollkommen überteuert.

Du könntest dir mal das Sony XZ2 Compact anschauen. Zumindest passt es zu den gewünschten Anforderungen. Leider müsstest du hier auf den Kopfhöreranschluss verzichten.

Hier übrigens ein Größenvergleich:
Apple iPhone 6s vs Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact vs OnePlus 6 - Visual phone size compare


----------



## FkAh (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

War vorhin mal im Laden...
Huawei P20 (lite) ist noch so in Ordnung. 
XZ2 Compact ebenfalls.
Galaxy A6 und S9 wären auch noch in Ordnung.

Aber sonst war mir der Rest echt zu groß. Werde mich nun mal zu diesen Geräten informieren. Bin auch gerne weiter für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Maqama (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*



claster17 schrieb:


> OnePlus wird jedes halbe Jahr teurer und immer teurer und damit uninteressanter. Insbesondere seit dem Pocophone (aka das "neue OnePlus One") halte ich die meisten Handys am Markt für vollkommen überteuert.
> 
> Du könntest dir mal das Sony XZ2 Compact anschauen. Zumindest passt es zu den gewünschten Anforderungen. Leider müsstest du hier auf den Kopfhöreranschluss verzichten.
> 
> ...



Du bekommst nunmal für 300€ keine Top Hardware, auch beim Poco Phone machst du Kompromisse.
Die Marge dürfte bei dem Gerät dann gegen Null laufen.

Nehmen wir mal an die Herstellungskosten beim OnePlus 6t liegen so bei ~350-400€, da ist ein Preis von 550€ meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.
Man bekommst ebene auch den SD845, 8GB RAM, 128GB ROM, kleinste Notch, gute Software und neuen Fingerabdruckscanner.

Und vergleichen mit den anderen Big Playern ist das ein sehr preiswertes Gerät. 
Wer natürlich nur telefonieren will, der kann sich auch ein Xiaomi A2 kaufen.


----------



## Darkseth (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Man müsste auch schauen, wie die gestensteuerung sich macht - evtl kann das die größe wett machen. Aber dazu kann ich erst nächsten Monat was sagen, da es bei mir wohl ein OP 6t wird.

Interessant bei OnePlus ist aber, dass die Geräte seit dem Oneplus One eig durchgehend ähnlich groß geblieben sind. 

OnePlus One: 152.9x75.9x8.9mm

Oneplus 3: 152.7x74.7x7.35mm


Gerade die für die "Kompaktheit" wichtige "breite" ist mit rund 75mm immer fast identisch geblieben. Mal 1 mm +- etwa.


----------



## wtfNow (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Auch meine Empfehlung ist das OnePlus 6T, ich habe das normale 6 und erfreue mich heute noch jedes mal wenn ich es in der Hand halte.
Es zählt hinter dem Pixel 2/3 zu dem schnellsten Android Smartphone und fühlt sich sehr wertig an, auch nicht zu groß bzw. breit weil es vor allem in der Höhe gewachsen. Im Gegensatz zu iOS beim iPhone nutzt Android die größere Displayfläche sinnvoll aus und passt die Software an, z.b. mit Splitscreen Funktion oder größerer Tastatur oder Wischgesten wo es nicht nötig ist mit dem Daumen aus der oberen (linken) Ecke runterzuwischen oder oder oder...
Die OnePlus eigene Gestensteuerung ist übrigens genial und nach 5min möchte man nie wieder irgendwelche Buttons oder Slider (Stock Android 9) auf dem Display.
Mit zu beachten ist der Update Support, Bei OP gibts mind. 2 Jahre Androidupdates und mind. 3 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates. D.h. 3-4 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.
Die anderen genannten (Hersteller) haben keine feste Updatepolitik bekannt gegeben (jedesfalls mir nicht bekannt), also je nach Lust und Laune. Besonders Samsung nimmt das Thema nicht so ernst und bei den Geräten die schon ein halbes Jahr+ auf dem Markt sind tickt die Updateuhr eben schon einige Zeit.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*



wtfNow schrieb:


> .
> Mit zu beachten ist der Update Support, Bei OP gibts mind. 2 Jahre Androidupdates und mind. 3 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates. D.h. 3-4 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.
> Die anderen genannten (Hersteller) haben keine feste Updatepolitik bekannt gegeben (jedesfalls mir nicht bekannt), also je nach Lust und Laune. Besonders Samsung nimmt das Thema nicht so ernst und bei den Geräten die schon ein halbes Jahr+ auf dem Markt sind tickt die Updateuhr eben schon einige Zeit.


Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht ganz. Genau das ist nämlich auch Samsung Update Politik, 2 Jahre Android updates und 3 Jahre Sicherheitsupdates. Die Galaxy S Reihe bekommt eigentlich immer 2 Android Updates in diesen Jahren. 
Gut, bei Samsung müsste es "höchsten" statt "mindestens" heißen .


----------



## Darkseth (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Stimmt, Samsung hat das seit Jahren schon so  Auch wenn die großen versionen dort länger brauchen... Doof, aber ich muss leider auch ehrlich sagen: Ob Android 7 oder Android 8 auf meinem S7 Edge drauf war.. hat absolut NULL Unterschied gemacht. Icons etc haben sich geändert, aber das war das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist. Keine nenneswerten neuen Features, bessere performance, bessere Akkulaufzeit oder sonst was. Die "Userexperience" ist da völlig identisch gewesen~


----------



## Maqama (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Stimmt, Samsung hat das seit Jahren schon so  Auch wenn die großen versionen dort länger brauchen... Doof, aber ich muss leider auch ehrlich sagen: Ob Android 7 oder Android 8 auf meinem S7 Edge drauf war.. hat absolut NULL Unterschied gemacht. Icons etc haben sich geändert, aber das war das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist. Keine nenneswerten neuen Features, bessere performance, bessere Akkulaufzeit oder sonst was. Die "Userexperience" ist da völlig identisch gewesen~



Das war bei meinem Oneplus 3 anders. Das wurde mit Android 7 und 8 immer schneller und es kamen einige Funktionen dazu.
Auch viele hauseigene, die mit dem neuen Modellen eingeführt wurde, wie dem Face Unlock Feature.
Und das beste ist, das Oneplus 3 wird demnächst noch Android P erhalten


----------



## FkAh (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

OnePlus ist mir halt noch immer leider zu groß.. warum gibts nicht einfach auch nen OnePlus Smal oder so. Naja wie dem auch sei.

Wo es grade um die Updatepolitik geht. Wie relevant sind denn die Updates? Klar es kommen neue Features, aber an sich Apps laufen doch auch noch mit der alten Version weiter und Sicherheitsupdates gibt es doch unabhängig davon für ein paar Jahre, oder?


----------



## Maqama (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*



FkAh schrieb:


> OnePlus ist mir halt noch immer leider zu groß.. warum gibts nicht einfach auch nen OnePlus Smal oder so. Naja wie dem auch sei.
> 
> Wo es grade um die Updatepolitik geht. Wie relevant sind denn die Updates? Klar es kommen neue Features, aber an sich Apps laufen doch auch noch mit der alten Version weiter und Sicherheitsupdates gibt es doch unabhängig davon für ein paar Jahre, oder?



Von Sicherheitsupates mal abgesehen, die natürlich wichtig sind, macht das Gerät mit neuen Versionen einfach wieder "Spaß".
Mit jeder Version fühlt es sich wie ein neues Gerät an, vor allem wenn sinvolle Funktionen dazu kommen.
Bei Oneplus erhählt man eben meist die aktuelle Oberfläche, die ja immer mit den neuen Geräten eingeführt wird.

Nötig im Sinne von "sonst laufen die Apps nicht", sind Updates natürlich nicht.


----------



## FkAh (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Kenne es bislang nur von iOS und da ist es halt so, joar Update zig neue Funktionen von denen 5 cool sind und von den 5 kann man dann nur 4 auf dem neuen Gerät nutzen und dann bleib ein nettes Feature übrig.. 

Heißt aber auch ich kann mir jetzt das P20 kaufen und Pech haben, dass ich dann nichtmal mehr Android 10 in nem Jahr bekomme, weil sich Huawei entscheidet, dass es da kein Update mehr für gibt? Sprich ich habe keine wirkliche Garantie
Entschuldigt bitte diese "Anfänger"fragen.


----------



## wtfNow (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Theoretisch ja, ich halte es aber dennoch für wahrscheinlich dass Android 10 auf dem P20 (ist schließlich ein 2018er) landet.

Das P20 hat einen Kirin 970 SoC (CPU+GPU+sonstige Sensoren auf einem Die), es gibt aber schon den Kirin 980 also eine ganze Generation neuer in dem Huawei Mate 20.
Das Sony XZ2 Compact mit dem Snapdragon 845 hat den aktuellsten und Samsung im Galaxy S9 auch. Nur als Info.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Wobei die Frühjahr 2019er Flaggschiffe dann schon die nächste SoC Generation haben werden, sprich den Nachfolger vom snapdragon 845 auf 7nm basis (statt 10), bzw Kirin/Exynos. Der Kirin 980er ist schon raus, das Mate 20 pro ist aber recht teuer. Und auch nicht kleiner als Oneplus.

Sony XZ2 Compact ist mit dem Pixel 3 fast konkurrenzlos wenn es kompaktere geht. Aber ich würde das Pixel 3 wohl bevorzugen. Das ist aber mal über 50% teurer..... Wenn der Aufpreis nur nicht wäre.

Bei den Flaggschiffen kann man in der Regel mit 2 versionsupdates rechnen. Android 9 war das erste fürs P20 pro, Android 10 sollte dann mit nem halben Jahr verspätung oder so kommen - aber es sollte definitiv kommen. sonst wäre es ein ziemlicher negativpunkt für Huawei.


----------



## FkAh (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Die Frage bei den Prozessoren ist; in wie weit ist das relevant? 
Mein aktuelles iPhone 6 hab ich seit 4 Jahren und die Performance an sich stört mich bislang nicht. Einzige was teilweise wohl zu klein ist, ist der RAM, aber das ist halt auch Apple. Oder habe ich da bei Android u.U. deutliche Leistungseinbußen bei neueren Updates? 

XZ2 Compact ist halt echt super klobig und fühlt sich nicht so wirklich fein in der Hand an finde ich.
Pixel 3 ist in der Tat interessant, aber preislich recht hoch. Das Pixel 2 wäre preislich wohl drin..


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Prozessorgeschwindigkeit ist eigentlich nicht so relevant, da die aktuelleren / aktuellen Geräte schon sehr schnell sind. Da brauchst du dir in den nächsten Jahren wohl keine Gedanken machen. Es sei denn, du möchtest die z.B. letzten FPS bei Games rauskitzeln.
Leistungseinbußen bei einem Android Update wirst du nicht haben.

Orientiert man sich jetzt mal an dem antutu Benchmark, fällt das Samsung A6 jedoch stark aus der Reihe. iPhone 6 leistet ungefähr 80000 Punkte, das Samsung S9 250 000 Punkte, Pixel 2 etwa 170.000 Punkte, das iPhone 7 160000 Punkte und das A6, welches du weiter oben erwähnt hast, lediglich 45000 Punkte. 
Mein Samsung S7 leistet etwa 150.000 Punkte, und fühlt sich auch sehr schnell an und ich bin zufrieden. Schaut man sich jedoch Vergleichsvideos z.b. mit einem POCO phone F1 (250.000 Punkte) an, dann sieht man schon, dass sich mit dem F1 die Programme etc. schneller öffnen. Würde ich jetzt eine Zeit lang das F1 nutzen, würde mir der Umstieg auf das S7 wohl schwer fallen.
Die Sony Geräte fühlten sich in der Vergangenheit schon recht eckig an, und das scheint, nach deiner Beschreibung her, sich nicht geändert zu haben. Wohl immer noch keine Handschmeichler. Mit Hülle wohl kein Problem, jedoch möchtest du, wie bereits erwähnt, das Handy ohne Hülle nutzen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das iPhone 6 auch mit Glasrückseite daher kommt und wie robust es ist, aktuelle Geräte überleben teilweise keinen Sturz.
Zudem sind die Geräte teilweise so glatt, mit einer griffigen Gummihülle fällt die Handhabung und Bedienbarkeit in allen Lagen deutlich leichter. Gerade die Bedienung mit einer Hand ist auf guten Halt angewiesen.


----------



## FkAh (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Das iPhone 6 hat noch eine Alurückseite, also relativ griffig. Mit den Glasrückseiten habe ich im Laden auch schon gemerkt. Durch die dicke Sicherung hat man ein bisschen mehr griffig, aber mit der "Notwendigkeit" einer Hülle könntest du u.U. recht haben.
Das XZ2 ist sogar relativ rundlich an den Kanten, liegt also schon okay in der Hand, aber es ist sehr bauchig auf der Rückseite. Überspitzt gesagt hat es auf der Rückseite eine Halbkugel. Fühlt sich für mich nicht gut und erst recht nicht wie ein Gerät aus 2018 an. 
Aktuell geht die Tendenz zum P20 und zum Wechsel zu Android. Da habe ich echt Lust etwas neues auszuprobieren und scheine doch eine deutliche Ecke Geld ggü. Apple zu sparen, die dann anderweitig in bspw. gute Kopfhörer investiert werden können.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Mein S7 Edge mit Glas ist jedenfalls DEUTLICh griffiger und rutsch-ärmer, als mein voll-Aluminium HTC One M8 ^^

P20: Bedenke, dass das P20 und P20 Pro durchaus einige Unterschiede haben, besonders in der Kamera. Aber leider auch im Preis.


----------



## FkAh (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Das mit der Hülle muss man dann sehen. 

Unterschiede sind mir bewusst. Deswegen überlege ich aktuell noch ob es nicht sogar das P20 Lite tut, aber damit tu ich mich dann doch schwer. Zumal das P20 super in mein Budget passt


----------



## NuVirus (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Handy ~500€*

Verstehe auch nicht das nicht manche Hersteller zumindest noch etwas kompaktere Smartphones anbieten für mich muss es nicht komplett klein sein aber irgendwann ist halt die Grenze.

Irgendwie ham mich die letzten Android Smartphones die ich hatte nicht so überzeugt besonders wegen Updates und Akkulaufzeit teilweise nichtmal nen Tag vernünftig durchhalten nach nem Jahr oder so,

Apple hat halt den großen Vorteil der Software, langer Support usw. bieten jetzt aber auch nur noch welche zu Mondpreisen an so grob 5,5" mit kompakten Abmaßen (wie das Xs das der Bildschirm über ganze Fläche geht) von mir aus auch etwas dicker für nen guten Akku und  ggf. Klinke wäre doch mal was.

Ich brauch nicht die max Leistung einfach nen gutes Smartphone das im Alltag flott ist und lang genug hält und das auch bleibt für paar Jahre sowohl vom Akku als auch Software/Geschwindigkeit.

Hatte als Firmenhandy mal nen Iphone 6 das war schon angenehm klein, größer als privates Handy schon aber halt nicht riesig.^^


----------



## FkAh (20. Oktober 2018)

Tja so ist es leider, aber was soll man machen. Selber bauen kommt dann wohl doch nicht in Frage.

Hab den Titel mal angepasst, vllt. gibt es dann nochmal ne Meldung.

Im Endeffekt bin ich mit dem P20 ~100€ günstiger als mit dem iPhone 8 bei Privatkauf, für Garantie ist es ja eh wurscht.
Leider bin ich noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt das P20 zu holen. Andererseits sind alle anderen Optionen raus und im Vergleich zum iPhone spare ich 100€, was schon ne Ecke Geld ist. iPhone 8 hat ein zwei nette Features + das mir bekannte OS. P20 hat aufgrund von Android schon deutlich mehr nette Features OS seitig, die mir denke ich gefallen. Ob ich nun Stereo-Lautsprecher oder ne Sprirtwasserzeritifizierugn brauche sei mal dahingestellt. Nice to have, aber bislang hab ich es auch nicht vermisst. 
Denke es ist einfach die Tatsache, dass ich Android nicht kenne, incl. wie das mit Updates aussieht und die Tatsache, dass BackUps auf dem iPhone entspannter sind. Am Ende wird es dennoch denke ich die 100€ Unterschied ausmachen.

Hat sonst noch jemand Einwände oder Argumente die für eines der beiden sprechen?
Wie sind meine Chancen in den kommenden Wochen beim Handy noch günstiger zu kommen? An sich taugt mein aktuelles Handy noch und auf den Monat mehr Benutzugn kommt es glaube nicht an, auch wenn der Akku arg schwächelt.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Oktober 2018)

*Ich* bin kein großer Fan von Huawei wegen deren "verbasteltes" Betriebssystem, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Auf der anderen Seite sollen sich gerade ehemalige iPhone Nutzer heimisch fühlen weil Huaweis "EMUI" sich bei der Optik viel von iOS abschaut.
Diese Anpassungen haben leider auch den Nachteil manchmal etwas (wenn auch nur minimal) Performance zu fressen, finde ich etwas schade denn das original Android finde ich optisch am ansprechendsten.

Vielleicht kommt das Nonplusultra der Smartphones doch noch in Frage, ich habe heute dieses Angebot gefunden:
Im Vertrag kostet das kleine Pixel 3 weniger als wenn man es einzeln kauft.
Mit 2GB o2 Datenvolumen 722€ Gesamtkosten nach 24M
Mit 4GB o2 Datenvolumen 794€ Gesamtkosten nach 24M


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Oktober 2018)

Smartphonevergleich Kimovil.com
Ich werfe mal die Seite in den Raum, da kannst du was die Daten angeht sehr gut vergleichen auch Handygrößen. Bestenliste High-End Android Smartphones - Die Top 5 Flagship Handys ohne Vertrag
Für ein paar Testberichte.
Wenn du lange Updates haben willst kommst du um xiaomi nicht herrum.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Oktober 2018)

Lustig bei dem einen Xiaomi: Negativ - iPhone Style . 
Naja, die Seite heißt halt Chinahandys.net und da mag man es nicht, wenn Handys nur in China produziert werden und in den USA designt / entwickelt werden, 
so wie das iPhone, ist doch klar. Quasi beim Feind das Design geklaut, das geht ja gar nicht 

Aber hatte gerade das Xiaomi Note 5 für 185 Euro in der Hand, das hat schon etwas für den Preis. Tolle Verarbeitung, schnell (120.000 Antutu Punkte), 4 GB RAM, 64 GB Festplatte, erweiterbar Speicher, dicke 4.000er Akku, Doppel Kamera für Bokah-Effekt usw..  Die Kamera muss ich nochmal bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen mit deaktivieren HDR testen, ansonsten schon toll, was man für unter 200 Euro bekommt. Wenn man sonstigen Schnick und Schnack nicht benötigt und Fotos nicht einen der wichtigsten Faktor darstellt, bekommt man wirklich ein öffentliches Gerät.

Ansonsten, joa, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual .


----------



## FkAh (20. Oktober 2018)

wtfNow schrieb:


> *Ich* bin kein großer Fan von  Huawei wegen deren "verbasteltes" Betriebssystem, aber das ist wohl  Geschmackssache. Auf der anderen Seite sollen sich gerade ehemalige  iPhone Nutzer heimisch fühlen weil Huaweis "EMUI" sich bei der Optik  viel von iOS abschaut.
> Diese Anpassungen haben leider auch den Nachteil manchmal etwas (wenn  auch nur minimal) Performance zu fressen, finde ich etwas schade denn  das original Android finde ich optisch am ansprechendsten.


Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hab ich positiven Zuspruch gefunden bzgl. der  EMUI und die Tatsache, dass es iOS ähnlich ist, gibt von mir auch einen  Pluspunkt. Vermutlich auch nur nen Monat bis ich feststelle, was alles  andere mit Android geht 



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wenn du lange Updates haben willst kommst du um xiaomi nicht herrum.


Weil AndroidOne oder weil Xioami da noch irgendwie selber eine Updategarantie anbietet?



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, joa, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual .


Genau das merke ich auch grade.. Denke ich werde nochmal bei Xiaomi reinschauen. Allerdings hab ich so langsam auch keine Lust mehr auf Testberichte, Reviews und Co.

Naja und iPhone Style/ Design, was ja auch bei andere Geräten oft "angemeckert" wird bzw. oftmals sogar als Minuspuntk gilt, find ich auch albern..


----------



## FkAh (21. Oktober 2018)

So kleines Update. Hab mir nun das P20 gekauft. Neu und bisschen mehr als 150€ günstiger als mein gesetzes Limit. 
Mal sehen wie ich so damit klarkomme. 

Auf jeden Fall Danke für eure sachliche Beteiligung und dass es kein iOS gehate gab


----------



## FkAh (24. Oktober 2018)

Hab das Handy nun seit 3 Stunden in den Griffeln und der erste Eindruck ist echt positiv, sowohl des Handys als auch von Android. 
Komme deutlich besser mti Android klar als befürchtet. Was alles machbar ist wird natürlich ein paar Tage dauern herauszufinden.  

Einziges Manko ist, dass es beu Huawei grade Probleme gibt bzgl. Login/ Registeriung mit der Huawei ID. Ist aber wohl zu verkraften, da ich aktuell eh noch beim alten Handy bleibe.


----------



## Darkseth (24. Oktober 2018)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Lustig bei dem einen Xiaomi: Negativ - iPhone Style .


Also hat das iPhone auch ein negatives / schlechtes Design?

Xiaomi sieht nicht plötzlich schlecht aus, nur weil andere Smartphones ähnlich / gleich aussehen. Das ist ja kein indikator?
Deine Freundin wird z.B. auch nicht plötzlich hässlich, nur weil eine Miss irgendwas daneben steht 



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Quasi beim Feind das Design geklaut, das geht ja gar nicht


Mag man meinen, wenn man die asiatische Kultur nicht versteht ^^

Bei denen gilt "nachmachen", bzw "sich von inspirieren" lassen als kompliment fürs Original.

Was hierzulande ein "negatives geschmäckle" mit sich bringt, ist dort etwas positives.


Ich persönlich seh es so: Es gibt nicht unendlich viele Smartphone Designs, die nur darauf warten, dass sie von jemandem gefunden und ausgegraben werden^^ Irgendwo gibt es grenzen, und ALLE sind sich mittlerweile ähnlich. Nahezu alle haben den Powerbutton z.B. rechts, und Lautstärketasten links. Warum wird das nicht als kopiert bezeichnet?
Fingerabdrucksensor geht auch nur vorne, oder hinten. Oder bei etwas dickeren Backsteinen (Sony..) eben seitlich im Power button.

Display ist bei jedem Gerät vorne.


Entweder sieht das Gerät vom Design her gut und stimmig aus, oder eben nicht. Da ist es völlig irrelevant, wie andere Geräte aussehen, da die Optik ja nicht von der Konkurrenz abhängig ist.


----------



## FkAh (29. Oktober 2018)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Entweder sieht das Gerät vom Design her gut und stimmig aus, oder eben nicht. Da ist es völlig irrelevant, wie andere Geräte aussehen, da die Optik ja nicht von der Konkurrenz abhängig ist.


Find ich genauso. 
Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich die Notch am P20 zwar nicht unattraktiv finde, aber sie in der Benutzung komisch. Sprich ich habe sie mittlerweile im System einfach deaktiviert. Gibt da ne nette Option. 

Unabhängig davon bin ich sehr positiv angetan, was man alles wo wie einstellen kann. Teilweise etwas erschlagen, grade in den Einstellungen, weil es ja doch anders ist als das seit Jahren selbe iOS Menü. 
Dennoch bin ich mit dem Handy nach ein paar Tagen sehr positiv angetan.

Der Akku stimmt mich aktuell noch etwas nachdenklich, da ich aber auch die ganze Zeit hier und dort Einstellungen ändere, muss ich wohl mal einen Tag abwarten wo ich einfach nur benutze.


An dieser Stelle werde ich das Topic dann auch beenden. Wenn ich weiterhin zufrieden bin, hört man auch im Android Unterforum nichts und ansonsten ist bald in der Börse ein wie neues P20 und ich suche wieder nach iOS


----------

